# للتحميل المباشر.... عقود بيوع ، عقود إيجار و غيرها



## teafa (1 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم لكم هدية..:77: :77: 
للتحميل المباشر.... عقود بيوع ، عقود إيجار و غيرها

من امثلة العقود:
عقد بيع إبتدائي لأرض فضاء معدة للبناء معلقة على شرط واقف وهو شراء البائع لأرض اخرى
عقد بيع ابتدائي لأطيان زراعية معلقة على شرط واقف وهذا الشرط هو شراء البائع لعقار اخر
عقد بيع إبتدائي لعقار معلق على شرط واقف وهو شراء البائع لعقار اخر
عقد ببيع عقار مع حفظ حق إمتياز البائع
عقد ببيع فيلا مع الأثاث
عقد ببيع محل تجاري مع حفظ حق امتياز البائع
عقد بتوكيد بيع تشوبه عيوب خفية
عقد شراء أرض فضاء وتنظيم ملكية طبقات عمارة تشيد عليها من المشتريين
عقد بيع حق إنتفاع لأشخاص وحق رقبة لأخرين
عقد بيع حق إنتفاع
عقد بيع محصول حديقه
عقد بيع سفينه
عقد بيع ابتدائى لحصه شائعه فى عقار مبنى
عقد بيع ابتدائى لارض وبناء عقار
عقد بيع اطيان زراعية
عقد بيع ابتدائى لارض صالحه للبناء

أرجو ان تنال إعجابكم 
للتحميل اضغط هنا


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (2 أبريل 2007)

اخى العزيز مشكور جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## aalmasri (3 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووور على الهدية القيمة
سلمت يداك اخي العزيز


----------



## teafa (3 أبريل 2007)

العفو اخوتى ما عملت إلا الواجب، وأرجو ان تعم الفائدة...


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (3 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك موقع رائع يستحق الزيارة 

ربي يوفقك ويسعدك ياغلاي


----------



## teafa (7 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك أخى عبدالناصر...


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (29 مايو 2007)

جزيت خيرا ...
وبارك الله لك في عملك وعلمك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نورالدين تو (4 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أروى (4 ديسمبر 2007)

مرسى على المعلومات الجامدة دى


----------



## جمعة أحمد (30 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## MohamedGouda (20 أبريل 2009)

هل يمكنك تحميل هده العقود مرة أخرى؟ لا أجدها


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (21 أبريل 2009)

*--- بارك الله فيك ---*​


----------



## ahmed amen (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لها الموضوع


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مجاهد2 (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدا على مجهودكم العظيم فى تقديم صيغ العقود المختلفة


----------



## الموسى 905 (28 يناير 2011)

> :59:​


*جزيت خيرا ...
وبارك الله لك في عملك وعلمك 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## املاك (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله الجنه


----------



## shrek (29 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kerolos ramzy (13 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوور اخي .. لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------

